# Hilfe für meinen Kater



## drummer11 (5. Juni 2012)

Unser Kater hat seit 3 Monaten diese offene Stelle am Hals,siehe Bilder,an der er immer kratzt.Von der Tierärztin bekommt er Antibiotika und auch Tabletten,aber es tritt keine Besserung ein.Nach Angabe der Tierärztin soll es eine Allergie sein.Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee,was man noch tun könnte,um Ihm zu helfen.
Kamille, zur Linderung wird auch noch aufgebracht. 

                        Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

                                                                    Ingolf


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hallo!  das Fell sieht aus, als wenn der Kater ein Halsband trägt, ist das so?  Wenn ja, was für eins?


LG Susanne


----------



## docmatze (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Wenn es ne Allergie ist kannst du versuchen ob sie eine Futterallergie hat.
Am besten ist es das ganze im Ausschlussverfahren zu machen.

Also nur eine Sorte, und Hersteller.Das ganze dann über mindestens 1 Woche mit jeder Sorte.
Des weiteren kannst du versuchen Honig oder Propolis verwenden, bitte frag wegen Honig und Propolis mal bei jemandem nach der sich mit Katzen auskennt und ob es verträglich ist.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Kuton (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hallo, 

Das mit dem Futter umstellen würde ich auch empfehlen.

Ich kenn es (nicht bei meinen zwein) allerdings eher so, dass mehrere Stellen etwas dünn bewachsen sind und Hautirritationen.
Zudem holen sich die Katzen dann dass Fell selbst weg.

So ne "offene Wunde" hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Hat er auch andere Stellen, die etwas kahl sind oder seltsam ?


Ich will nicht neunmalklug sein, aber ich würde noch einen anderen Tierarzt fragen.


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

also das ist eigentlich KEINE typische Allergiereaktion, und nur 1 Woche ein Futter bringt NULL, ne Ausschlussdiät muss über mindestens 3 Wochen pro versuch gehen...     würd ich aber erst mal Abstand von nehmen, ist eigentlich ne typische Dermatitis die durch Kratzen aufrecht erhalten wird...   die Ursachen sind oft Halsbänder oder z. B. ein zeckenbiss....   durch die Kratzerei wurd das immer schön offen gehalten und immer schlimmer...

sinnvoll wäre in dem Fall ne Langzeit- Antibiotikaspritze mit etwas Cortison und z. B. örtlich ne juckreizstillende Creme....   wenn die Katze viel kratzt, dann muss sie en Halstuch tragen...

LG Susanne


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hi,

sowas hab ich das letzte Mal gesehen bei einer Katze mit Flohhalsband (sind eh sch... Dinger).

Bei schlecht heilenden Wunden bei Katz (und anderen) habe ich relativ gute Erfahrungen mit Zink-Lebertran-Salbe gemacht.


----------



## drummer11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ein Flohhalsband trägt er nicht,das mit dem Futter probieren wir gerade aus,und das mit dem Halstuch haben wir auch schon probiert,nur leider kann er das überhaupt nicht leiden,und bei dem Versuch es abzustreifen,hätte er sich beinahe stranguliert.Ich werde mal die Salbe probieren,vielleicht hilft es ja.Ach so,andere kahle Stellen hat er nicht.

      Tschüß bis bald   Ingolf


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

das Hauptproblem ist wirklich die elende Kratzerei...   das will 10% am Tag heilen, dann kommt der Kerl mit den scharfen Krallen und kratzt 11% kaputt....      ne Cortisonsalbe hilft oft gut...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Melaleukaöl (reines Teebaumöl) hilft auch prima ... aber da muß sichergestellt sein, dass die Katze das nicht ablecken kann.

Was den Kamillentee anbelangt, mir hat der Tierarzt mal gesagt, dass man Kamillentee bei Tieren nie zur äußerlichen Anwendung benutzen soll. Maximal verdünnt zum Trinken.


Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Teebaumöl ist dort gefährlich, weil der Kater das abkratzt und sich dann die Pfote leckt.. Teebaumöl ist für Katzen eh ein zu hohes Risiko, das vertragen die extrem schlecht...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen ... meinem hat es wunderbar geholfen, als sich ein Zeckenbiss am Hals entzündet hatte (Nacken)
Ein 3maliges Autragen eines Tropfen hatte da schon gereicht.

Mein Kater putzt sich nicht den Hals, nur die Ohren und Bäckchen :?

mandy


----------



## Kathrin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Wir haben am Wochenende vom Tierarzt für unseren Hund die Salbe Akralis bekommen (ist für Hunde und Katzen). Soll den Juckreiz lindern und zur Hauterneuerung beitragen. Unser Hund hatte  Pusteln, die offenbar sehr juckten und  einige hatte er schon blutig gekratzt (wahrscheinlich Allergie gegen Gräser)


----------



## Vera44 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hi!

Bei einer Wunde sagt mein TA Bepanthen, das hat man immer im Haus....


----------



## drummer11 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Bepanthen hilft leider nicht,ist aber auch bei einer Allergie unwahrscheinlich

   Trotzdem  Danke


----------



## zahnfee (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hallo!

Ich kenn mich nur mit Hunden aus. Hat der Arzt keine Hautprobe entnommen? Meiner Cousine ihr Hund hat eine Milbenallergie (Staub- und Grasmilben). Die Stelle ist am Schwanzansatz und sieht ähnlich aus. Ihr hilft ein Spot on Präparat. Es gibt auch Flohspeichelallergien. Futterallergien sind eher selten, soweit ich weiß. 
Bei offenen Wunden (z.B. Schürfwunden) nehm ich gerne Traumeel, eine homöopathische Salbe.

schau mal hier:

http://www.tierarztduesseldorf.com/informationen/rt_katze_allergie.pdf


----------



## Ellen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Sag mal hast du deinen Kater mit einem Spot gegen __ Zecken und Flöhe behandelt?
Das ist, so wie ich es auf dem Foto sehe, genau die Stelle.
Da kommen normale Katzen ja auch eigentlich garnicht ran beim Putzen.
Aber vielleicht sehe ich es auch falsch auf den Fotos, 

Ellen


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Futterallergien gibt es leider sehr oft mittlerweile....

ist aber auch keine typische Stelle für Spot ons

Teebaumöl sollte man für Katzen nicht nehmen, Punkt, ist halt ne Tatsache...  wenns ,,mal" gut vertragen wurde, ok... ist aber trotzdem nicht gut...


ne Hautprobe nimmt man da nicht.... ist ne oberflächliche Infektion, die schön durchs Kratzen aufrecht gehalten wird....
oft ist ein Zeckenbiss die Ursache....


LG Susanne


----------



## Kathrin (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Guck mal hier http://www.hauttierarzt.de/lexikon/hot-spot
Paßt das?


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

ein Hot Spot ist das nicht......


----------



## goldfisch (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hallo,
eine schlecht heilende Verletzung. Habt Ihr mal die Blutwerte kontrollieren lassen, um was organisches auszuschliessen? 
Jürgen


----------



## woody74 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hallo !

Unser Katerli hatte auch einige Stellen am Kopf, die er sich aufgekratzt hat. Von der TAin hat er Prednisolon bekommen und die meiste Medikamentengabe hat er hinter sich und die Wunden sind schon wieder sehr gut verheilt. Nur leider ist unser Katerli dadurch jetzt ein Kackerli geworden, weil er jetzt als Reaktion aufs Prednisolon Durchfall hat.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

@ woody74

holt Euch mal Bactisel HK beim Ta ( oder apotheke)  das hilft die Darmflora wieder in den Griff zu bekommen

LG Susanne


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

ist der Kater Freigänger? Es gibt auch Flohbissallergien, da genügt ein einziger Floh! Bei meinem Kater (der sich allerdings fast komplett naggisch geleckt hat) hat MikroTek Spray sehr gut geholfen, hab das im Internet bestellt. Vorher hab ich schon ein Jahr mit Cortison behandelt und das hat kaum Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

was ist Mikro Tek?? ist bei google nicht zu finden, was ist da drin?

ne Flohbissallergie sieht aber auch anders aus 


und wenn 1 Jahr eine Behandlung nicht anschlägt, was habt Ihr denn gegen die Ursache, die Flöhe getan? bisher hab ich in 12 Jahren Tierarztpraxis NOCH NIE ein Tier mit so lange andauernder Problematik erlebt... immer mal wieder, wenn sie sich einen Biss gefangen haben ( besonders als Freigänger so ne Sache, aber da war immer schnell wieder weg mit der richtigen Behandlung...)

....hat Euer Kater sich besonders den Bauch nackt geleckt?   das hat oft nix mit dem Floh zu tun ( würde die nicht greifende Behandlung erklären) sondern ist oft ein verstecktes Nierenproblem....  ( evtl. ein Kater ab 6 Jahren aufwärts, kastriert, viel  ( oder nur) im Haus?



LG Susanne


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Hier gibts das zB http://www.eqyss.com/pet_microtek_spray4.asp
Ich weiß nicht genau, was das Pronblem bei meinem Kater schlußendlich war, wir haben auch einen Allergietest gemacht und ihn dann versucht zu desensibilisieren. Ich glaub aber, dass er immer weitergeleckt hat, weil die nachwachsenden Haare ja auch jucken.
Und diesen Kreislauf hat das Spray durchbrochen. Mag auch Zufall sein, also ich möchte nicht Werbung machen, soll nur eine Art Erfahrungsbericht sein.


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Steht leider nix an Inhaltsstoffen drin, nur das es pflanzlich ist.....     Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Maifisch (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Guten morgen!
Ich bin immer vorsichtig mit Salben auf offenen Wunden. Was kriegt der Kater für Futter? Büchsen oder Trockenfutter? Wenn er Trockenfutter kriegt, guck mal, wo Getreide drin ist und lass das mal weg. Ich hab nen Bekannten mit Hund, der war sich auch nur am kratzen und da hat er das Trockenfutter mit Getreide weggelassen und der Zauber war vorbei. Es kann ja sein, dass sich der Kater vorher schon immer gekratzt hat und mit der Zeit war es eine offene Wunde. 

Und Teebaumöl würd ich auch ned draufgeben,-- brennt tierisch!!! Gegen das Kratzen evtl auch noch ne Halskrause, wird er zwar hassen, aber er kommt nicht mehr dran. 

LG Sonja


----------



## drummer11 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

Ich will Euch nur auf den neuesten Stand bringen.Unser Kater bekommt nun "Prednisolon"-Tabletten und "Surolan"-Salbe.Das Trockenfutter war getreidehaltig und wurde durch ein anderes ersetzt,auch das Nassfutter wurde durch ein anderes ersetzt.Zur Zeit kratzt unser Kater nicht mehr alles auf,was auch hoffentlich so bleibt.
Vielen Dank noch einmal für Eure Tipps.

                              Mfg  Ingolf


----------



## Dachfrosch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

und warum läßt du das Trockenfutter nicht ganz weg? Irgendein Getreide ist doch (fast) in jedem drinnen, oder? Was oft allergieauslösend ist, sind Modermilben, die gerne im Trockenfutter leben.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe für meinen Kater*

und bevor mall alles und jedes weglässt bringt ein Allergietest gerne Klarheit


----------

